
'Child-friendly' search engine Kiddle is promoting ignorance, not safety - tomkwok
http://thenextweb.com/opinion/2016/03/01/child-friendly-search-engine-kiddle-is-promoting-ignorance-not-safety/
======
paulddraper
> Well, it means your daughter won’t be able check if the cramps she has in
> her tummy might be her first period and your kids won’t be able to search
> for a clear definition of what it means to be gay or transsexual, so they
> might have to rely on what they hear in the playground.

No, they'll rely on my _parenting_. Linking them to the Wikipedia article on
sex doesn't count as as parent-to-child talk.

It's a big enough deal that I want to do this. I'm not going to just leave it
up to sex ed, the playground, or the internet. I do what I can.

------
gamechangr
>"I don’t have kids yet..."

Enough said.

> "Instead of blocking terms like LGBT and intercourse, Kiddle would be much
> better to help educate kids in an age-appropriate manner about these things,
> not adding to the stigma."

If you have installed a block for kids... I should hope that it blocks the
word "Intercourse"? Is this guy serious?

~~~
tresni
I have kids, 4 of them actually and I must say I agree with the author. The
problem with the Kiddle approach is that it doesn't help kids when they need
it. Additionally, telling them it's a "bad word" doesn't encourage them to
talk to their parents about it, but may have the exact opposite effect.

A better approach would be curated results for these terms vs no results. Or
maybe a banner that says "This is a great topic to talk to your parents
about." Who knows, may actually work. Probably not thought...

~~~
gamechangr
I have kids as well, 3 of them actually.

I appreciated your response. I get the idea of the "better approach" and I
liked that you admitted on the front side that .." who knows, may actually
work. Probably not though...".

I don't think that's what the author had in mind ("talk to your parents").
That wouldn't be that bad.

What's scary is when adults outsource their parenting role.

